
Amazon spins off Kindle Fire products into separate company called Seesaw - ditados
http://fusible.com/2011/10/amazon-spins-off-kindle-fire-products-into-separate-company-called-seesaw/
======
gojomo
A spinout is an absurd and nonsensical level of speculation from the mere fact
that Amazon filed some trademark registrations via a separate LLC.

Amazon is already a maze of separate entities for tax purposes, for example to
tap-dance around 'nexus' standards for assessing sales tax.

Much more simple (and thus more likely) explanations for this 'Seesaw LLC'
registration entity are thus:

(1) this allowed them to obscure the filing (especially as of the earlier,
foreign, 'priority date') from people searching for Amazon registrations

(2) it allows some tax advantages from cross-entity IP licensing

I'd go with (1); clicking through to the registrations shows the marks first
registered in Tonga ('Fire' in May 2011; 'Silk' a few days before the public
announcement). I believe I've heard of Apple using a similar tactic to acquire
registered trademarks without tipping off outsiders.

~~~
alexholehouse
Absolutely. Literally ridiculous "journalism".

------
k-mcgrady
More than likely the trademarks are being registered by a holding company.
It's unlikely that Amazon would spin the product to a separate entity. Most
big tech companies register domains and trademarks under holding companies to
protect the product identity before launch.

------
hendzen
Could this have something to do with protecting the rest of Amazon's corporate
structure (AWS, Amazon.com, etc.) from patent liability?

~~~
cperciva
Very unlikely. You can be sued for selling an infringing product even if you
didn't create it.

------
psawaya
I wonder how this will differ from Lab126, which was the subsidiary that
developed the E-ink Kindle. Their web site features the Kindle Fire, too.
<http:///www.lab126.com>

